# Mentor?



## Bullseye1026 (Aug 15, 2017)

I live in San Marcos, Texas and am really interested in falconry, is there anybody nearby that could help?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a UK based site, so I doubt anyone will be able to help you.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you have a local Falconry Club - that would be my advice and possibly the best place to ask?


----------

